# ...Don't mind me...



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

So today was a relatively decent day weather wise..cold but with sun shining it felt nice...with that said i decided to get out my new pole with my new abu Garcia 5600 c4 mag real to well... Get my @$$ kicked by it!!!! Ill admit it im a noob with a bait caster but holy donkey crap if i was a bird id have built one heck of a nest today.. Then to top it all off i tried my new knot tying "skills" and threw my new spinner (bought just for the occasion) right into the river... Like fudge what a wonderful day... Any who i really just wanted to vent then ask any tips to prevent another disaster like today?!?!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Snug your knots really tight with rounded pliers handles or something until you are confident in tying the knot. Don't be afraid to pull pretty hard cause you want to know if the line is ready to break anyhow. Birds nests I'd say you need a little more thumb action. You are going to sacrifice distance for control at first but that's the trade off. You have to stop the overrun with your thumb if the brake isn't cutting it. What size lure and why setting was your brake set at? I'm not that good with em myself heh. Just haven't felt a need to use em but id like to learn I dunno. What do they do that a spin going reel can't?

Any day on the water beats a day at te office! Was a great day to be outside!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I admit i went for distance.. But after reading my manual once more and taking ur advice i tackled that birds nest, tied a weight to my line and went and started small.. 30 minutes of freezing and i got it casting 40+ yds landing close to my target everytime.. In other words mission accomplished .. Thanks for the tips..and as for what a baitcaster can do that a spinning cast can't..well that's a debate ill let the professionals tackle  personally im just stoked to start this fishing season with something better then my uglycast and hey it was a Christmas gift so even better!!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I got my first baitcaster last year and it was ugly! However, I was able to get the hang of it pretty easily when I started casting short and then getting a little longer. I still practice in my front yard whenever I'm waiting on the wife so we can leave! LOL

I still nest every now and again but overall I'm fairly confident so long as the lure is heavy enough...

Good luck and keep practicing!

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> I still nest every now and again but overall I'm fairly confident so long as the lure is heavy enough...
> Other: 0


Now serious question from a beginner ... Now the lures weight seems to matter with the baitcaster ..so with one am i able to use the smaller lures or are those just gonna cause trouble??. or do i just have to adjust the reel from when i go from a heavier spinner to a lighter one?.. Will i have the same problem with the smaller lower profile baitcaster.. Ive had my eye on the abu black maxx combos.. I do a lot of river fishing and use light spinners and rooster tails alot 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

dstiner86 said:


> Now serious question from a beginner ... Now the lures weight seems to matter with the baitcaster ..so with one am i able to use the smaller lures or are those just gonna cause trouble??. or do i just have to adjust the reel from when i go from a heavier spinner to a lighter one?.. Will i have the same problem with the smaller lower profile baitcaster.. Ive had my eye on the abu black maxx combos.. I do a lot of river fishing and use light spinners and rooster tails alot
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's not so much the weight of the lure as it is how much resistance the air puts against the lure. The birds nest problem first begins when you snap off the rod. That spins the reel at a certain speed but the resistance to the air immediately slows the lure and causes over runs. A 3/8 oz spinnerbait is pretty compact but a 3/8 oz jig with a 6" worm has a lot of resistance.

You do have to reset the spool tension every time you change lures and I'd say a 1/4 oz spinner is about as light as you'd want to go with a baitcaster.

And yes the low profile baitcasters offer the same challenges. For me it's all about the application I want to apply. I enjoy using a baitcaster but I'm more comfortable with the weight of the spinning reel under the rod and the way I grip a spinning combo. I feel I can control the action of my lure better with spinning gear especially when I want the bait to fall straight down after it hits the water. But then again I fish lakes, not rivers. In any case it's all about the results not the gear you use.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Snug your knots really tight with rounded pliers handles or something until you are confident in tying the knot. Don't be afraid to pull pretty hard cause you want to know if the line is ready to break anyhow. Birds nests I'd say you need a little more thumb action. You are going to sacrifice distance for control at first but that's the trade off. You have to stop the overrun with your thumb if the brake isn't cutting it. What size lure and why setting was your brake set at? I'm not that good with em myself heh. Just haven't felt a need to use em but id like to learn I dunno. What do they do that a spin going reel can't?
> 
> Any day on the water beats a day at te office! Was a great day to be outside!


^^^this is good advice^^^....follow it..baitcasters will take a little time to get good with them..like massillon says..dont focus on distance or accuracy just yet..just keep casting till you can control the spoolwith your thumb and prevent "the nests"...once you got that down...the rest will happen as you use it more


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

May I ask what pound test line you were using, and what type of line is it? The reason I ask is that cold weather has a negative affect on mono or fluorocarbon line. It makes it more stiff which presents problems with line management. Cold weather also makes the oil or grease in your reel thicker which slows the start speed of the bearing. Once the bearing is at full speed it starts spinning more freely so the spools speed increases. That's when your back lash starts. Cold weather casting for a person new to bait casters is going to be an adventure. It's even an adventure for me for the first few casts of the day, and I have been using bait casters for more than 30 years. Don't get discouraged. Just understand that in cold weather it's going to take more finesse to cast. 

If you're using heavier line in cold weather the tendency to back lash is increased. Also if you are using a heavy power rod with a lighter lure the tendency to back lash is going to increase. Go nice and easy. Don't try to throw it a mile. If your reel has magnetic cast control, definitely use it. NEVER EVER take your thumb completely off the spool. Try and make your casting motion from your elbow and wrist, not from your shoulder and arm. It's a easy motion letting your rod do the work. Once you get comfortable with the casting motion then try and increase your distance. Be patient. It's not hard to get the hang of if you have patience.

As far as those light spinners and Rooster tails. Stick with spinning gear. They're far too light for the reel you have, and for the experience you have. Not trying to be condescending in the least. It's just that those lures are far too light for anything but the best equipment, and someone with serious skill with a bait caster. Just my opinion.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

idk about everyone else but i would also say 1/4 oz is gonna be tough starting out. last yr was my first yr with one and thats what i tried to start with lol yeah right if i wanted to cast 10feet lol. its a bit better now but into the wind forget about it. you will need to change your brake with every lure change. even if its the same weight it may catch the air differently. practicing will def help out some. i like to start out with the brake tight and back off it as needed. for your knots what know are you tying? i like the palomar for just about everything. if you meant that it flew off when u backlashed thats gonna happen especially since u said u were goin for distance. ive thrown lures off of 20lb braid with knots i know were good. keep at it it will only get easier good luck


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

@bass.. i first started out with what i had left of some 20lbs braid...what happened there don't ask me.. Five casts later i spent 15 minutes cutting it out.. Now i got a 14lb mono on.. However i think my biggest issue yesterday was well that was only my second time with a baitcaster.. My first i caught on and caught on quick but i fishing musky so pole and lure were bigger then i ever use and i was taking to much of that experience and putting it towards yesterday... As for my curiosity on the smaller tackle with a baitcaster im more just looking at the versatility of them..what i have now is going to be primarily used for catfishing and what not..i was just looking at the abu black maxx combo for my bass fishing.. A river i wade i use a lot of the smaller stuff like Johnsons beetles and Joe flies... But i think i decided on instead of the black maxx going with the okuma trio spinning cast with their tarvos rod.. Its got a bigger spinning reel I use in the river so that one seems like a bbetter fit for me... 
@other guy that replied last (sorry i forgot the name as i typed all that above).. i was doing i think the rapala knot but by memory.. I've been practicing this past week on a pair of boot laces on the various knots.. My polamor knot hasn't looked pretty yet.. But ill get there! ...
P.s. Thanks everyone for the tips and encouragement... With practice ill be ready for spring!! (no reels gonna defeat me!)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

dstiner, bait casters can be, and are very versatile. Even with lures lighter than 1/4 oz. But that versatility comes with experience. Like a lot of the other posters have said. A lure with a total weight of a 1/4 oz. is probably as light as someone with limited experience with bait casters would want to use. And with that light of a lure, the more streamlined, the better. A 1/4 oz. spinner bait or buzz bait is going to catch a lot of air and add to back lashing problems until you can train your thumb. 

Some tips for getting your back lashes out once you have one. Above all be patient. Use light pressure when pulling the line off the reel. If you pull too hard the line you're pulling off can kink other line on the reel. A kinked line regardless of what kind of line it is, is going to be weak at the kink. Especially when using nylon mono, or fluorocarbon line. Keep your thumb on the spool. Sometimes you'll want to apply pressure with your thumb, some times not. But keep it on the spool. Sometimes when pulling a back lash out the line will suddenly release, and if you don't have your thumb on the spool it will make the already existing back lash, worse. Pull the line off easy. If you pull it off fast, especially without your thumb on the spool, you're probably going to make the back lash worse. 

Pay attention to where the line coming off the reel is coming from. More than likely its going to be coming from underneath other line that's on the reel. Sometimes you'll have to pull the line on top to loosen it before you can get the line from underneath it. If I get a real bad back lash I'll take my thumb nail and rub it back and forth over the line. It moves the line around and can some times free the line you're pulling off. 

Don't feel bad about getting back lashes. As I said earlier ... I have been using bait casters for more than 30 years and use them for well over 90% of my fishing, and I still get back lashes. Some of them very big !!! lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

BAITCASTER INSTRUCTIONS

Easiest rod to work with (IMO) is a mediun action.
Spool your reel up with some 10 or 12# mono to start, suggest a medium price mono so it is fairly limp and be sure to fill the spool. Attach your weight and set the reel controls per the manufacturers instructions.
Be sure to start with enough casting weight, say 1/2 or 5/8 ounce. Use an overhand delivery, not sidearm to start, and use your thumb to control the speed of and stop the spool. Your thumb should be in contact with the exposed side edge of the spool, not the center of the spool and line. If there is wind blowing, be sure to start off casting downwind as that will save a lot of backlash. Hope this helps get you started.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great advice from everyone. Practice, practice, then practice a little more. Start out casting something heavy and work your way to lighter lures making your adjustments as you work your way lighter. That's a very good high speed reel with 4 bearings so it should come to you pretty easy. I use 6500's and have the brakes completely off. You'll backlash anyway from time to time so don't be discouraged.Be prepared to burn your thumbs a little


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

i have a buddy that bought an 80 abu garcia baitcaster and used it for about 20 minutes then threw it into the lake haha they seem difficult to use at first just practice im sure. but id probably use them on a heavier rod for catfishing or trolling or something like that. casting jigs, spinners and smaller lures would be much earier with a spinnning reel. im addicted to them ever since i was about 5 or 6.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

fish420 said:


> i have a buddy that bought an 80 abu garcia baitcaster and used it for about 20 minutes then threw it into the lake haha they seem difficult to use at first just practice im sure. but id probably use them on a heavier rod for catfishing or trolling or something like that. casting jigs, spinners and smaller lures would be much earier with a spinnning reel. im addicted to them ever since i was about 5 or 6.


After the third or fourth birds nest that thought crossed my mind..simply chucking it in the river and calling it a day.. But i refrained and just chucked it in the trunk and pulled out my trusty ugly cast..can't waste a chance to fish!



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

we had a couple extra poles that night. lots of beer and lots of catfish lol


----------



## Niceman (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't know if this will help, but in addition to the things already posted, and you might already be doing this, but when making a long cast, I turn the reel inwards (should be facing left if your casting with your right hand) then cast. Also, a really nice cast for shorter casts is a roll cast. Just take the rod back with reel facing up and do a loop with the pole in your back cast. If you get good with this you can make a pretty long cast. I love this cast for spinnerbaits around heavy cover and weeds. Very accurate.


----------

